# Compressor for nailer



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Is this compressor any good for a nail gun to be used to built frames? I'd like to replace the one that's in the kitchen  with something a bit smaller. I asked the question where this link was originally posted but got no answer. Any help would be appreciated, hubby's b-day is at the end of the month.....


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

A compressor like that should drive a nail gun no problem. It wont run paint sprayers and the like, but nail guns, no sweat.

Keith


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

my only warning is that Harbor Freight is kind of a crap shoot. I've bought enough crap there to raise the cost of the good items up to standard cost at higher "quality" control stores.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

I have the porter cable version. No problems and very reliable. I bought it as a package with my stapler.

Keith


----------



## IslandMountainFarm (Feb 13, 2007)

If you take a chance on it make sure you have good hearing protection, many of those cheap oil less compressors are noisy mutha bleepers.

Did you say something?


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

IslandMountainFarm said:


> Did you say something?


Wha?

Also, distance is your friend. This winter I am moving mine to a little used area and running a line to the place I nail my frames up.

Keith


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

*Pay more, get more*

I agree with Mr. Wilson - spend more dollars, and get a Porter-Cable, Dewalt, Makita, Campbell Hausfeld, etc. 

Pancake compressors tend to be smaller units, but if you can afford the cost (and space) to get a bit larger cylinder-type tank, the less the unit will have to cycle. More cycling means more wear, of course, and more noise.

MM

Oh, you do know that today is the "end of the month" - July, that is...


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

MapMan said:


> I agree with Mr. Wilson - spend more dollars, and get a Porter-Cable, Dewalt, Makita, Campbell Hausfeld, etc.
> 
> Pancake compressors tend to be smaller units, but if you can afford the cost (and space) to get a bit larger cylinder-type tank, the less the unit will have to cycle. More cycling means more wear, of course, and more noise.


Well, that would be the problem - the large cylinder type with wheels is sitting in the kitchen. It's a big kitchen, but....come on, who has compressors in their kitchen? 



> MM
> 
> Oh, you do know that today is the "end of the month" - July, that is...


Yea, I know. I think based on the other replies and your advice I'm going to price the more mainstream names first.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

An 18 ga. nailer sure, not more than a 16 ga. I think the whole point is to keep the cost / grade / work load in perspective.

I have an 18 ga nailer/stapler that I have used more than I care to from Harbor Freight ($13.99) for a couple of years. A shot of oil here and there as recommended and it has been trouble free. Granted, if I were building high end furniture, I would go the extra bucks (But then I wouldn't be using a nailer). But for putting hive equipment together. I can throw 4 maybe 5 in the trash over ten or so years before paying for a Porter Cable ($69) nailer another ($69) stapler.

Harbor Freight, Northern Tool and others aren't intended to be top of the line. Or you would be paying for it. The point is, it has it's place. If you are keeping a few hives and the occasional odd job here and there, the equipment is generally fine as a rule. If you are running 1000 to 10,000 hives with a full time wood working shop or a contractor. You use this stuff everyday. Buy your tools somewhere else.

If it's a name you like........ Take a poll and there ya go


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

*sometimes less is more, but not always in the way you think . . .*



Bizzybee said:


> A shot of oil here and there as recommended and it has been trouble free. Granted, if I were building high end furniture, I would go the extra bucks (But then I wouldn't be using a nailer). But for putting hive equipment together. I can throw 4 maybe 5 in the trash over ten or so years before paying for a Porter Cable ($69) nailer another ($69) stapler.


I hear this argument a lot, and would like to chuck out another perspective. Generally these cheaper tools are not all crap, the problem is that the number of defective units goes up, so even if *you* have a good one, there is a higher percentage of people out there who have defective units vs say, porter cable, Bosch etc. So it is a bit more of a lottery in terms of getting what you want/need. That said, I know several people who are very happy with their HF tools.

The feel of a quality tool is something that I think has considerable value. I know many who would agree with that, and many who would say, "who cares". But my experience with the HF tools is that they feel less substantial and the lower quality feels readily apparent and this lessens the work experience. I am not trying to be a tool snob, and would go with what feels good if it were cheaper, merely relating that the opposite is generally true. I don't have enough tools to be a tool snob . As for a compressor vs say a nail gun, I am not handiling the compressor, so I might care less about the esthetics of the tool use experience.

Lastly, sure, you can chuck a few in the garbage over 10 years, but someone dug that metal from the earth, burned a whole bunch of fuel to smelt it, melt it, work it and deliver it to you. While it might seem cheaper, in the long run it might not be, and the impact you have on your kid's earth will be smaller having chosen a tool that lasts longer. I am not looking for a climate change debate, I just suggesting that there is benefit to using products that last that may well exceed the monetary savings.

Keith


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Keith - 

My sentiments exactly. Add to your argument that if you want to buy cheap at Harbor Freight, chances are the items are made in China...however it is becoming increasingly difficult to avoid made in China, because many items for sale are "made in the USA of imported materials". But I think Porter-Cable and Makita manufacture in the U.S.

MM


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I think I remember getting this going in the beginning about a fair deal on a compressor at Harbor Freight. Not to debate preferences or quality of tools or equipment. But to make light hopefully on an opportunity for those that are strapped for the cash to move into an easier, more productive means of building their hive equipment. Say in maybe assembling 100 frames in 2 hrs. vs 2 days. Nothing more.

And to imply on my part that I could, not that I WOULD be trashing 4 or 5 nailer's over the next ten years may have been misrepresented. And I will most certainly be remembering that whilst I look for a place to turn in my higher priced Hausfeld compressor and Dewalt 18VXRP that just failed. I'm afraid that I reject the notion that price and name always means lower failure rates. And I mean when they are used with perspective of their general quality. That their longevity would be comparable. And that has been my experience with these tools. If I were to have failures often of any brand I would not purchase them again. That holds true with MOST products, from tooth brushes to cars.

But above ALL Keith, I respect your right and your decision to preference of name and or quality. I completely understand, we don't all like the same things. In many ways! And you can believe that if YOU are happy, chances are I WILL be happy for you!!!

Global warming!! Wow dude....I'm not touching that with a 10 ft frozen pole!  I feel where you are coming from, I really do! But do you realize that this country was a settlement 200 years ago. 50 years from now.... I could be here I suppose. I don't know about you? But I truly believe that 2 or 10 degrees difference in the temperature will be the very least of our children's problems. Don't think that I'm slighting the situation, that's not my intent. And as much as I support ALL of us trying to do our best for our home EARTH!! Global warming is NOT at the top of my list for the battles we are facing!

But then this needs to go to the tailgater!!


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

In 1968 I bought from Sears a little 8 gal. compressor with hose and spray gun for about $120. It served me well over the years. It developed a hole in the tank and would not hold air. I could have welded the hole closed and goten a few more months or years before more holes. Grangers' wanted about $70. for a replacement tank but motor plate and input air fitting were not right. I finely bought an 8 gal. piston compressor from Harbor Freight for $80. on sale.
I like it. But how different in time the two are.
Walt


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Bizzybee said:


> I think I remember getting this going in the beginning about a fair deal on a compressor at Harbor Freight. Not to debate preferences or quality of tools or equipment. But to make light hopefully on an opportunity for those that are strapped for the cash to move into an easier, more productive means of building their hive equipment. Say in maybe assembling 100 frames in 2 hrs. vs 2 days. Nothing more.


Please don't take the posts by myself as anything but discussion and points that I consider. No one need agree with any of them. 



> I'm afraid that I reject the notion that price and name always means lower failure rates.


Key word is always. I said generally. There are some real bargains out there, if one knows what one is looking for/at, or is lucky. Overall though I do think, when talking tools, increasing price usually means increasing quality, but the law of diminishing returns eventually kicks in and each incremental increase in quality gets progressively more expensive.



> But above ALL Keith, I respect your right and your decision to preference of name and or quality. I completely understand, we don't all like the same things. In many ways! And you can believe that if YOU are happy, chances are I WILL be happy for you!!!


Right back atcha. I have a friend who thinks my desire for the right "tool feel" is just crazy. at the same token I have another friend who is almost a fanatic about it and absolutely has to have the "top of the line". 



> Global warming!! Wow dude....I'm not touching that with a 10 ft frozen pole!  I feel where you are coming from, I really do! But do you realize that this country was a settlement 200 years ago. 50 years from now.... I could be here I suppose.


I hope you are.



> I don't know about you?


 I prolly won't.



> But I truly believe that 2 or 10 degrees difference in the temperature will be the very least of our children's problems. Don't think that I'm slighting the situation, that's not my intent. And as much as I support ALL of us trying to do our best for our home EARTH!! Global warming is NOT at the top of my list for the battles we are facing!


I refuse to discuss it here. 



> But then this needs to go to the tailgater!!


At least!

Regardless of what nailer you get, using a nailer on frames is a one way street, you will never go back to hand nailing.

Keith "you can have my nailers when you pry them from my cold dead hands" Benson


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I hear you my friend!


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

I think the pancake would be a bit small; only shows .6 cfm. I use the ITEM 90385-1VGA from HF; it has 5.6 cfm (this is air volume which is more critical with air tools than maximum pressure). It runs quite a bit. If you exceed the cfm capacity pressure drops so you hafta let the tank build up pressure again. 

Easy solution to the noise problem (& it in your kitchen) is a long hose. Set it further away & the noise drops quickly!

Lew near Waco, TX


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I try to buy American made tools and they don't carry them at Harbor Freight
actually they're hard to find anywhere

Dave


----------



## Bob_Davis (Sep 1, 2006)

I got this one because of the extra tools which work "ok". Has a nailer/stapler all in one tool which works well. Also has high pressure (155 psi)which is supposed to keep it from kicking on as often.

http://www.lowes.com/

Can't get the URL to work but the item number is VLK1582609

Bod


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

You let your husband keep a compressor in the kitchen? Where's my wife? 

Honey!!


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Dee Bee said:


> You let your husband keep a compressor in the kitchen? Where's my wife?
> 
> Honey!!


Prolly moving your tools back out of the kitchen . . . . 

Keith


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Dee Bee said:


> You let your husband keep a compressor in the kitchen? Where's my wife?
> 
> Honey!!


Yea, it's tucked into the corner. http://annzoid.com/images/Bees/compressor.jpg

Now provided you're as wonderful as my hubby I think your wife should let you keep on in your kitchen, too! 

But see why I'd like that nice little pancake type? I've been up to Home Desperate and seen the good ones are around $279, so that'll have to wait a bit.


----------



## paulka (Nov 14, 2006)

I guess I must be classier, I when tot he trouble of running an air line through the garage wall in the living room.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Ann said:


> Now provided you're as wonderful as my hubby


Ahhhhhh there is always a catch.

Keith


----------

